# Thinking of Joining



## jaguarrr (9 Apr 2009)

Hello all.
I have been thinking of joining up for quite awhile, for many varied and wide ranging reasons that I won't get into, and I was wondering what kind of opportunites would be available for me.
I am 35, in good physical condition, and have 16 years experience as a licensed tool & die maker, and cnc machinist/ programmer, with some supervisory experience.
I realize that I may seem a bit old to be thinking about joining, but I feel like it's something I have to do, and that I could offer something to the CF, and I am hoping the CF can offer me something in return.
So any info would be greatly appreciated.

Cheers


----------



## BradCon (9 Apr 2009)

Take this advice, and be prepared for some less helpful but well intentioned direction.

Check the forces.ca website.  All the jobs the CF offers are there, you can even apply!.  See a recruiter, they can be really helpful.

I'll be 33 tomorrow and starting basic on MOnday, no worries, actually at 35 the standards are reduced a little.  be confident and know it will be a wild unforgettable journey 

BC


----------



## CallOfDuty (9 Apr 2009)

Hey there...... I joined at 27 and I felt like the old guy.  Don't worry about the age thing.  Just do it. Join up......pick the trade you really want and go for it.  It's a great place to be.  At your age, you will be treated as a " mature" private and you will have a decent go.  
   It's a little hard starting back at the beginning again.....but the CF is a great place to be, and if you show the effort an initiative, you'll be just fine.
  What trades are you thinking of?
Cheers


----------



## Antoine (10 Apr 2009)

I'm 38 years old, with some to many grey hairs.

Until now, everyone from CFRC and the unit (reserve) where I would like to work have been really helpful. They didn't comment about my age at any stage of the recruiting process.

If you think that you could offer something to the CF and they agree, and If you are healthy, you will be fine !


----------



## jaguarrr (10 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the encouragment. You guys are awesome  

I was kind of concerned that my age might hinder me, but I guess not. No worries about the physical aspects of joining, as I am in good shape and healthy.... for a 35 year old 

I was thinking about hopefully getting something in the engineering areas, being as I have a mechanical engineering background. Hard to choose actually, as there are quite a few different trades that pique my interest. I'll have to give it some more thought and try and narrow it down a bit.

Cheers


----------



## BradCon (10 Apr 2009)

I'd recommend you to apply sooner than later, if you're serious,  the waiting can be a pain


----------



## steph_3007 (10 Apr 2009)

Don't worry about your age. When I re-enlisted I was young 34 . Just be ready to be around kids ;D half your age. But hey, it can be fun. I've been back 4 years now and still loving it.


----------



## 1feral1 (10 Apr 2009)

Antoine said:
			
		

> I'm 38 years old, with some to many grey hairs.



Bloke, 38 aint old  

I was 47 when I did my tour in Iraq, and I was the oldest in our Combat Team. Now at 49 I realise there is no such thing as old, just older.

Don't sell yourself short.

Regards,

OWDU


----------



## Gary D. in SK (23 Apr 2009)

I'm 37 (Likely 38 by the time I see BMQ) and just had my medical yesterday.  I was told there was nothing on my medical that should impede my enrollment.  My interviewer was exceptionally receptive as I'm coming in with 13 years of trade experience.  Failing my acceptance on my first choice (only 9 openings for ED Tech this year which are up for national selection)  she ensured me they would hold my second trade choice (Weapons Tech (land)) for me too although it would be a completely new trade.  I could understand trade choice being a factor, for example if I wanted to go into infantry vs. a technical trade, but all said my experience thus far has been nothing but positive.


----------



## Antoine (23 Apr 2009)

Congrats !

Life experience is gold ! If you share it, it is even better !

Cheers


----------



## ComdCFRG (23 Apr 2009)

Jaguarrr

There are some great success stories here - you can be one too!  When you are on the website, www.forces.ca, make sure that you look for the 'chat' button.  The online recruiters can help you hone in on trades that would be close to your current training and experience - or you can go to a recruiting centre/detachment for the same information.  Either way, they will also make some suggestions about some other, very rewarding areas that you should look at too.

Good luck!


----------



## the_girlfirend (23 Apr 2009)

Jaguarrr,

I just finished the long and painful recruiting process... I can tell you that if you can go in person to a recruiting center... sit down and have a real conversation with a recruiter... Have a chance to ask all your questions and maybe apply if you are ready, it is the best thing to do, they are there to help you!

(I found the chat section on the Forces website very unpersonal and less helpful)
Good luck!


----------



## Larkvall (23 Apr 2009)

I am 39 years old and I am considering joining the Reserves as an engineer. I am finding it really strange though that so many people are trying to talk me out of it. I tell them that I want to be an engineer so I will be prepared to help in the case of an emergency like a flood, ice storm or earthquake etc. and they just don't get it. 

Sorry just venting a bit.


----------



## George Wallace (23 Apr 2009)

Larkvall said:
			
		

> I am 39 years old and I am considering joining the Reserves as an engineer. I am finding it really strange though that so many people are trying to talk me out of it. I tell them that I want to be an engineer so I will be prepared to help in the case of an emergency like a flood, ice storm or earthquake etc. and they just don't get it.
> 
> Sorry just venting a bit.



No need to vent.  After all, that is their problem; not yours.  You have made up your mind and want to fulfill a desired goal in your life.  That is all you need worry about.  You are an adult who has made a choice.  If your fellow adults are so immature as to not accept your decision, it is their problem, not yours.


----------



## Jammer (23 Apr 2009)

Very introspective George... ;D.
Jag,Good Luck in all you strive for. You are in for some challenging and rewarding times.
Jammer Sendz


----------



## bigrig (24 Apr 2009)

Hello everyone,
I was wondering if anyone could or would help me out with a little intel about my previous enlistment.  I have recently rejoined the CF or at least put in the application to rejoin, but hit a snag when it came to my previous service because I was in about 13 years ago and my records were not transferred over to any of the new systems the recruiter had to go to archives to get them, but here is the question that I have in my file that I have my reason for release was QR & O 15.01 5(F)  when I asked him about this he said that it was a bad thing and that was all he told me.  I was wondering am I wasting the time of the recruiter by looking to get back in?  will I be declined for re-entry to the CF because of the reason for discharge?

Thank you.


----------



## Michael OLeary (24 Apr 2009)

bigrig said:
			
		

> I was wondering am I wasting the time of the recruiter by looking to get back in?  will I be declined for re-entry to the CF because of the reason for discharge?



The best answer anyone here can offer you based on available information is .... maybe.

We don't have your file, and don't know what the Recruiting System is doing in reviewing individual cases.


----------



## George Wallace (24 Apr 2009)

The question of joining the CF after a 5F Release has been asked before.  You can use the SEARCH function and search for "5F" and find the replies.


----------



## bigrig (29 Apr 2009)

Thanks for the information.   I was looking at it and I decided to contact the CFRC and check on the status of my file.  I asked about what the 5F could mean and the Sargent that I was talking to told me that he was not really sure.  I did how ever ask him what the worst case scenario was had he told me that it could be un-returned kit, I forgot to ask him how that would affect my application.   Would that cause it to be declined? 

Again thank you for the information it has been quite helpful.


----------

